# 1st Antler Slingshot



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I just couldn't help myself.... I had to work on one of the antler slingshots. I smoothed up all the gnarly parts on the handle. I ground a couple of spots on the forks for thumb and finger places. I rounded the tops of the forks and the groves around the forks so there are no sharp edges to cut the bands. I can't wait to get the bands....


















In hand. It feels pretty good....










This shows the top of the fork and grove. All nicely rounded and radiused.










Your feed back would be appreciated.

THANKS!

Tom


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks fab !

How's the handle length ? It looks a tad short, but photos can be deceiving.

Also, a square cut at the bottom of a sling is a bit like an abrupt ending to a musical piece ... a slightly longer more interesting base might be in order, possibly with a lanyard hole.

Just thinking aloud ... I've never made a SS myself, but I appreciate artistry.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Darb, first thanks for your input!

The handle is just over 4" from the bottom of the forks to the base of the handle. The problem with having it longer in antler is the curve.... and I figured a nice compact size would be okay. It snugs up pretty well in bottom of my hand...

Keep it coming!









Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a shooter to me! -- Tex


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

My take is that it's pretty nice. I have always liked the antler catties made by Travellers in the UK and while this one is of a slightly different style it looks like a fine one. I understand what Mr. Krein is saying about the curve; whitetail antlers are full of them and I have spent some time trying to find a good antler to make one of these myself. The fallow deer in Europe seem to make perfect forks almost at will as opposed to the whitetail antlers we have here, a fact to which I think Tom would agree.

Fish used to have an awesome antler catty during his pre-Hunter days and it is a shame it got lost. That's the one that got me started on the antler slingshots of the UK.

Tom, when you get it strapped up please let us know how it works. I think the way you've got it cut the end of that handle will butt up well against the meaty part of the bottom of your hand and bind it into place. I do the same with lots of my naturals. It's a good way to have a secure grip and at the same time make the whole thing smaller and more pocketable.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I love it!

I think the handle is fine. i've actually noticed that how i shoot with fingers supported pretty far up the forks, my handles (especially on naturals) get shorter and shorter, just don't need extra length hanging off behind your hand.

The antler does open up artistic possibilities such as scrimshaw.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Tom and jmplsnt, I also agree with the curve of whitetail antlers. I've never worked with fallow deer antlers from europe, but growing up in north dakota i was fortunate enough to be able to hunt both whitetails and mule deer. Mule deer have a lot less curvature than whitetail antlers, i sure wish i kept some of those sheds







just another reason to plan a trip to the badlands


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks great! I do have to get my hands on some antler!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a pretty sexy slingshot!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Before you tie it up, try it the other way round in your hand. The other way, with the forks and shaft canted forward a bit may fill the palm better and provide purchase for your lower fingers.

I have a theory about fork tips. I think they chould either be abrupt at the leading edge or totally rounded and polished. I have noticed that it is possible for a square fork tip to present a second area of friction at the trailing edge which could possibly result in uneven draw or release. It's a small factor in the overall shot but I think it makes a difference. All mine are either narrow (front to back), or rounded and polished or both. In addition I use either teflon tips or a fabric that achieves the same thing and it stretches away beautifully and gradually.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice fork, compact, but with nice wide forks, great job.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice! I have an antler slingshot that always seems to be more accurate than my wooden ones, probably has nothing to do with the material- but great slingshot nontheless.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Figured I would get a few last pics of this one before I shipped it off to eastern Arkansas to another forum member to play with! I also wanted to show it in hand, show the curve of the antler and a few changes I made...










This shows the lanyard hole.... THANKS Darb for the suggestion!










A good shot of it in hand...










THANKS!

Tom


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I think it's turned out great Tom, a very lovely looking slingshot


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Man whoever gets that one is some kind of lucky! Definately the rarer of the "natural" forks!

I saw one a little while back on the Shed made from a shed antler from a species of deer that's extinct in the wild and only survives in captivity, which is sad....but what a catapult!

I think I'm in love with this one......


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I likes it to.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Super slingshot!
I like it alot


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

That is super dope!!! I however, could not work with the smell...and I was even a residential garbage man for 10 years.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!!!!








There is something quite appealing, "earthy" and primitive about items made from antler.... and even more so when a slingshot. I think I would prefer it slanting forward with a high fingerstyle grip, but that's just because of the shooting style I prefer. I'm sure it will work great either way!!!

Perry Adkisson ~ A+ Slingshots


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I completely agree with Dan and Perry, I think holding the fork with curved toward the palm will be more comfortable grip.
I have done several forks bent and thus grip. I show a couple of images:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tom, I forgot one small detail ... It is beautiful lol!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I completely agree with Dan and Perry, I think holding the fork with curved toward the palm will be more comfortable grip.
> I have done several forks bent and thus grip. I show a couple of images:


Sweet lookin fork !


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice fork man, compact and exquisite. I am sure is just the right size







.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

I tried it with the forks forward and it was simply way too much of a good thing.

Hopefully we will have a review soon.

I looked and I have some REALLY nice antle forks!!









THANKS everyone!!

Tom


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

very cool Tom.. that came out great...







i really like the looks of antler forks..


----------

